# Zen Habits and Minimalism



## josiahrussell (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone spent any time on the 'Zen Habits' website? The writer is a minimalist with possible inspiration from worldly religions like Buddhism (though I don't actually know that for a fact). 

What are you opinions on this sort of thing?

https://zenhabits.net/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

